# Metal Songs and Videos for Halloween



## spiderqueen

I am going to post some of my favorite metal songs with lyrics that could be considered Halloween-themed. I encourage other metalheads to post some of their favorites in this thread, as well. 

*
OOMPH! - „Brennende Liebe”*
Why it fits: The subject of the song isn't bad, but it's the video that is very Halloween! Starring Frankenstein and his bride. 

For those who don't speak German, the silent-movie text says, "It lives!"
For those not familiar with the band, the three brains in jars at the end are labeled with the band members' names.

OOMPH! - Brennende Liebe


_*RAGE - "Open My Grave"*_
Why it fits: It's about mummies, tombs and curses. 

RAGE - Open My Grave

_
*PAIN - "Zombie Slam"*_
Why it fits: Obvious. 

PAIN - Zombie Slam


*RAMMSTEIN - „Stein um Stein”*
Why it fits: Creepy lyrics about walling someone into a house to never let them out again. There's an English translation in the video. 

RAMMSTEIN - Stein um Stein


----------



## kprimm

Here ya go, metal and Halloween at it's best.

YouTube- HALLOWEEN - Trick Or Treat


----------



## kprimm

Heres another.

YouTube- HALLOWEEN - What A Nice Place


----------



## kprimm

And one more.

YouTube- Fastway-Trick or treat


----------



## xrockonx911

I don't have videos or any song titles but it's worth mentioning that Beheometh
has a very worthy halloween like performance... I've thought about copying their candelabra peices they sometimes use. (sorry no pictures)


----------



## daryl_the_disturbed

I remember these from watching a Halloween special of _Hard Times._ I'm sure I can think of more...after I've had another cup (or two) of coffee. 

YouTube- Danzig - "Kiss the Skull" Evilive/Spitfire Records

YouTube- Wednesday 13 - I walked with a zombie video


----------



## Joey_Munster

Okay I'm going to post a ton of music here!


*The Vision Bleak - "Wolfmoon"*







*The Vision Bleak - "Night of the Living Dead"*


----------



## Joey_Munster

*Helloween - "Halloween" (edited video version)*






Unedited Album version:


----------



## Joey_Munster

*Alice Cooper - "Keepin Halloween Alive"*






*Alice Cooper - "Feed My Frankenstein"*






*Alice Cooper - This House is Haunted"*


----------



## Joey_Munster

*Axxis - "Dance With The Dead"*







*Marilyn Manson - "This is Halloween"*







*Zombie Girl - "Halloween 09"*







*Wednesday 13 - "Haunt Me"*






*Wednesday 13 - "Return of the Living Dead"*


----------



## Joey_Munster

*The Bronx Casket Company - "Little Dead Girl"*







*The Bronx Casket Company - "Motorcrypt"*







*The Bronx Casket Company - "Sheri Moon"*


----------



## spiderqueen

Thanks for bringing the thread back. I was going to do it myself but I'm going through a period of having no internet at home, so it had to wait. I'll try to listen to these and post some more videos of my own when I get the internet installed.


----------



## Joey_Munster

spiderqueen said:


> Thanks for bringing the thread back. I was going to do it myself but I'm going through a period of having no internet at home, so it had to wait. I'll try to listen to these and post some more videos of my own when I get the internet installed.


No problem, it's a great thread. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your posts, in the mean time I will continue to post more.


----------



## Joey_Munster

*Helloween - "Dr. Stein"*






*
Brian Vollmer (Helix) - "I'm A Live Frankenstein"*






*Pain - "Dancing With The Dead"*





*
Frankenstein Drag Queens From Planet 13 - "Bride of Frankenstein"*






*Frankenstein Drag Queens From Planet 13 - "The Last Halloween"*


----------



## Joey_Munster

*Nostra Morte - Necrotica* Mexican band I happened to stumble across. Wish they sung in English, they really seem to have that Halloween feel.






*The Creepshow - "Halloween"* Misfits cover. I enjoy this version over the original.






*The Creepshow - "Zombies Ate Her Brain"*






*Avenger - "Halloween"*


----------



## Joey_Munster

No Halloween collection can be complete without a little Rob Zombie.

*Rob Zombie - "Living Dead Girl"*






*Rob Zombie - "Werewolf Women of the SS"*






*Rob Zombie - "House of 1000 Corpses"*






*Rob Zombie - "Dragula"*






*White Zombie - "I'm Your Boogieman"*


----------



## spiderqueen

The English version of Falconer's new single: BLACK WIDOW. First heard the Swedish version (the actual single) and, since my Swedish is terrible, didn't realize what the translation of the title would be. I thought the song was decent. Then I found out what the title meant and what do you know, I like the song a lot more all of a sudden. 

There is nothing in this world that is more epic or more gorgeous than this man's singing voice. 



Falconer - "Black Widow" (2011)

Swedish version: 

Falconer "Svarta Änkan" (OFFICIAL)


----------



## spiderqueen

Joey - Wow, you know about Avenger... I'm surprised. They changed their name to RAGE, got Victor Smolski as their guitarist in 1999, and thanks to him, eventually became one of my favorite bands. I love Victor *almost* as much as I love Falconer's singer, which is saying a lot. 

I'm slowly making my way through all the videos you posted while I was without internet service. 

The Creepshow cover of Halloween isn't bad, but I think I slightly prefer the original, and I'm actually not a punk fan. I was when I was young, though, before I morphed into a metalhead. AFI did a cover of the same song, which also isn't bad, but I personally think _I _could do it much better than any of them.


----------



## star_girl_mag

http://www.youtube.com/embed/6dW6aNAZGTM
http://www.youtube.com/embed/NylGesTmH60
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP4CmpKWZck

I know the last one is super lame but I LOVE that goofy movie.


----------



## Joey_Munster

spiderqueen said:


> Joey - Wow, you know about Avenger... I'm surprised. They changed their name to RAGE, got Victor Smolski as their guitarist in 1999, and thanks to him, eventually became one of my favorite bands. I love Victor *almost* as much as I love Falconer's singer, which is saying a lot.
> 
> I'm slowly making my way through all the videos you posted while I was without internet service.
> 
> The Creepshow cover of Halloween isn't bad, but I think I slightly prefer the original, and I'm actually not a punk fan. I was when I was young, though, before I morphed into a metalhead. AFI did a cover of the same song, which also isn't bad, but I personally think _I _could do it much better than any of them.


Hehe, I've been a fan of Rage for a very long time however I only discovered Avenger last year when I was searching for Halloween metal songs. Guess while I have been a fan of their music I never researched what they did before Rage. As for Falconer, they are indeed an awesome band with one of the best voices. I'm actually impressed with your taste in music as I have been on metal message boards for over 10 years and rarely came across any girls who share your taste in music. It was always the guys that were talking about bands like Rage & Falconer.


----------



## Joey_Munster

One of my favorite bands at the moment.

*Powerwolf - When The Moon Shines Red* 








*Powerwolf - Werewolves of Armenia *








*Powerwolf - St Satans Day*


----------



## Joey_Munster

*Saints of Ruin - Glampyre*






*Saints of Ruin - Halloween Song* (couldnt find a good youtube link)

http://www.reverbnation.com/artist/artist_songs/529655

*Redline - Thriller*


----------



## spiderqueen

Joey_Munster said:


> Hehe, I've been a fan of Rage for a very long time however I only discovered Avenger last year when I was searching for Halloween metal songs. Guess while I have been a fan of their music I never researched what they did before Rage. As for Falconer, they are indeed an awesome band with one of the best voices. I'm actually impressed with your taste in music as I have been on metal message boards for over 10 years and rarely came across any girls who share your taste in music. It was always the guys that were talking about bands like Rage & Falconer.



Well, I've never been your typical girl... although I've come across quite a few females who are into those bands, especially Falconer. Women can't help but love Mathias Blad once they've heard his voice.  Falconer's music actually took forever to grow on me, though. Most of it is a bit too fast and "light" for my taste and it has taken me nearly three years to become a fan of the band's music and not just of their vocalist (yes, he really was the only reason I listened to them for the first couple of years). Although there are a few songs that I've liked from the beginning, the majority of their music has been an acquired taste.


----------



## complication




----------



## spiderqueen

This thread has fallen off the radar a bit, so I thought I'd liven it up (so to speak) with some Deathlike Silence! 

Here are my two favorite songs of theirs: _Nosferatu_, a song with lyrics about a great horror character and some really awesome heavy guitars...






... and _Who's Gonna Bury Me?_, a symphonic metal song with a beautiful piano intro and, again, some awesome heavy guitars (check out the bridge at 3:23, it's amazing!)






Here's a more "power metal" song that reminds me of rattling bones. It's called _...And You Cry_. This song has one verse that I find particularly disturbing (and I love it!): 

_"You find your hands clawing at something
Just to realize it's your face they are scarring
Frantically, you go on pawing
The warmth of your own blood almost soothing"_






And a lovely ballad about maggots eating our dead bodies: _They'll Eat Us_.






Enjoy!


----------



## spiderqueen

Just discovered this all-female band called Hysterica, with a song called _Halloween_. I like the song, but when I saw a clip of them at Sweden Rock Festival, the clothes they were wearing kind of bothered me (I can't respect musicians who dress in slutty clothes to sell music). But anyway, this song is pretty good. 






Here's another one:


----------



## Dinosaur1972

I am so not a metalhead. Out of all my Halloween music, I don't feel much of a need to collect any metal. Despite all that, this thread has been pretty fun to follow and listen to. Thanks to all you metal fans who are sharing this stuff that I've never really heard of.


----------



## Joey_Munster

spiderqueen said:


> Just discovered this all-female band called Hysterica, with a song called _Halloween_.


Haha, I was going to post them but I have been lazy lately. So here is another one from a band called *Metal Force* with a song called...you guessed it..._Halloween_


----------



## Joey_Munster

*Chrome Division - Zombies & Monsters*


----------



## Joey_Munster

Here's another band that I really enjoy for Halloween. While not exactly metal, more like metal punk country, I see no reason any metalheads couldn't enjoy them. The band is called *Ghoultown*

_Under the Phantom Moon_





_
Drink With The Living Dead_






_Mistress of the Dark_






They have lots more songs that I can't find on Youtube including "My Halloween" & "Return of the Living Dead". I love this band!


----------



## Joey_Munster

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I am so not a metalhead. Out of all my Halloween music, I don't feel much of a need to collect any metal. Despite all that, this thread has been pretty fun to follow and listen to. Thanks to all you metal fans who are sharing this stuff that I've never really heard of.



Happy to entertain you! I think it's great when people are able to listen to something outside of their genre just to "see whats going on".


----------



## Joey_Munster

Some metal instrumentals....

*Overkill - Frankenstein* (Edgar Winter cover)







*Dokken - Mr. Scary* - named after George Lynch's guitar "Mr Scary" 














*Van Helsing's Curse - Tubular Hell*


----------



## spiderqueen

Joey_Munster said:


> Happy to entertain you! I think it's great when people are able to listen to something outside of their genre just to "see whats going on".


Yes, thanks for having an open mind, Dinosaur1972. Heavy metal is a genre a lot of people aren't even willing to try out. 

I'm not usually a Godsmack fan, but I think this song needs to be mentioned, especially while we are on the subject of instrumentals. (It has dialogue, but no singing.)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Great thread with a lot of kick-ass music!


----------



## Killed by Death

All these videos and no Slayer? I'll change that!
Sing along if you know the words, if not just hum...


----------



## MissMandy




----------



## Joey_Munster

Killed by Death said:


> All these videos and no Slayer? I'll change that!
> Sing along if you know the words, if not just hum...


Didn't post any Slayer because I don't consider anything they do to resemble the spirit of Halloween. I love Slayer, but they just don't "fit" to me. Their songs are more about aggression and hate than Halloween, monsters, and haunts. But everyone has their own ear I guess.


----------



## Joey_Munster

Now here's someone I almost completely forgot and should be ashamed of it....

*King Diamond - Halloween*







*King Diamond - Trick or Treat*







*King Diamond - Up From The Grave*


----------



## Killed by Death

Joey_Munster said:


> Didn't post any Slayer because I don't consider anything they do to resemble the spirit of Halloween. I love Slayer, but they just don't "fit" to me. Their songs are more about aggression and hate than Halloween, monsters, and haunts. But everyone has their own ear I guess.


Without a doubt their lyrics are intended to be disturbing and shocking but I wouldn't say hateful. As you said, everyone has their own ear. I was thinking in terms of Live Undead, Haunting the Chapel, hell and demons and all that good stuff. At any rate, cool thread!!


----------



## spiderqueen

Johnny Thunder said:


> Great thread with a lot of kick-ass music!


Glad you like! Great to see some new posters on here, too. Keep it coming, guys!


----------



## SimplyJenn

So glad you posted Godsmack SQ. love them. I believe you could probably add Voodoo to the songs as well. Love that one. 

I noticed no one brought up Dio. I think RJD and them (both with Dio AND Black Sabbath) earned a spot here, cuz of all the stuff they've done. The makeup the props all of it in the videos, shows, etc. As far as songs, I can see that maybe not a whole lot as far as Halloween themed, but still they are inspriational for things... Don't talk to Strangers? I love Holy Diver and other songs, but got to stick to the subject, right?

Of course we cannot mention Black Sabbath without including Ozzy... Children of the Grave, Fairies Wear Boots, and more...

So many Alice Cooper songs. He's def a pioneer and just Wow amazing. Love him.
King Diamond (and also with Mercyful Fate) of course as mentioned and Rob Zombie... 
Iron Maiden's Eddie has been a visual inspiration on this forum as well as other places... Some songs as well, but may not be what you would picture for traditional Halloween.
I agree with Slayer. I think you could also fit in a few Megadeth songs... The Conjuring and I'm sure others.

That's all I can think of for now, I tried to come up with Death Angel and Testament songs, but to no avail. I was thinking at first about Souls of Black, but that's not really Halloweenie.


----------



## Joey_Munster

Time for another classic - *Ozzy Osbourne - Bark At The Moon*







And another from *Ozzy - Zombie stomp* (just wish they cut out that Bon Jovi'ish beginning)


----------



## Joey_Munster

Lets get some *Iced Earth* in here. These songs are taken from their album "Horror Show"

_The Phantom Opera ghost_







_Wolf_







_Frankenstein_







_Dracula_


----------



## Joey_Munster

Here's another oldie taken from Blind Guardian's Battalions of Fear 2007 re-release. (originally recorded in 1988)

*Halloween*


----------



## Grimsley

Nobody posted a Misfits song!!! Here are my favorite ones for Halloween.





BTW Mad Monster party is a much needed watch for Halloween!

and then of course...


----------



## spiderqueen

If this had been a punk thread instead of a metal thread, Misfits would have been the first band posted, I'm sure.


----------



## stickman6




----------



## spiderqueen

In honor of the Alice Cooper concert I went to recently, here is a song of his/theirs that I really like, _Pick Up the Bones_ from the album _Brutal Planet_. This was my favorite Alice Cooper song until I saw the concert and fell in love with this album's title track - now it's second favorite.


----------



## Joey_Munster

spiderqueen said:


> In honor of the Alice Cooper concert I went to recently, here is a song of his/theirs that I really like, _Pick Up the Bones_ from the album _Brutal Planet_. This was my favorite Alice Cooper song until I saw the concert and fell in love with this album's title track - now it's second favorite.


Love that song! My favorite AC album by far.


----------



## spiderqueen

Joey_Munster said:


> Love that song! My favorite AC album by far.


I haven't heard the entire album yet, but considering that now both of my favorites are on that album [edit: all three], I will definitely be previewing the rest of the tracks and possibly buying it soon. The title track sounded _so amazing_ live. It's not the _most_ Halloweenish song of Alice's, but here's a live performance of it from the same tour. Sounded even better in person, though. I love watching the guitarist by the name of Tommy Henriksen. His enthusiasm for performing almost steals the whole show.


----------



## Joey_Munster

spiderqueen said:


> I haven't heard the entire album yet, but considering that now both of my favorites are on that album, I will definitely be previewing the rest of the tracks and possibly buying it soon. The title track sounded _so amazing_ live. It's not the _most_ Halloweenish song of Alice's, but here's a live performance of it from the same tour. Sounded even better in person, though. I love watching the guitarist by the name of Tommy Henriksen. His enthusiasm for performing almost steals the whole show.
> 
> Alice Cooper - Brutal Planet live


Yeah, Alice is awesome live. Saw him years ago on the Brutal Planet tour with Twisted Sister & Sebastion Bach. What an awesome show.


----------



## Joey_Munster

spiderqueen said:


> If this had been a punk thread instead of a metal thread, Misfits would have been the first band posted, I'm sure.


I agree though I am guilty of posting a few punk songs earlier.


----------



## Joey_Munster

These guys almost completely got lost in the shuffle!

The band is called *Trick or Treat* and the song *"Evil Needs Candy Too"*


----------



## Joey_Munster

And what Halloween metal list can be complete without a little *Avenged Sevenfold*?

*A Little Piece of Heaven* - A song about lust, murder, returning from the dead, and everlasting love.







*Buried Alive*





*
Nightmare*


----------



## Joey_Munster

Just discovered these vampire guys...

*Soulidium*

*Live Forever*






*The Light*


----------



## spiderqueen

I'm not an Avenged Sevenfold fan, but I did like the song Eternal Rest (I think that's what it's called) and used to listen to it on Halloween.


----------



## Joey_Munster

Not a big fan of Cradle of Filth, but I just discovered this one and it's not too bad.









_Beneath the Howling stars_


----------



## spiderqueen

Joey_Munster said:


> Not a big fan of Cradle of Filth, but I just discovered this one and it's not too bad.


I would probably like that song if not for the vocals. It sounds like a witch's voice, which I suppose is appropriate, but still not all that pleasant to my ears...


----------



## spiderqueen

Here's some „neue Deutsche härte“ for you (German). This one is less on the heavy side, but still a decent song by a band that is generally considered heavy. This is Eisbrecher and their song _Schwarze Witwe_, which translates to... Black Widow! 

Wonder how many songs there are named Black Widow, in any language. I think I'll make it my goal to find them all.


----------



## Joey_Munster

*Pegazus - The Headless Horseman*


----------



## randyjb77

*A few more*

Lady Evil - Black Sabbath





Night Crawler - Judas Priest





Four Horsemen - Metallica





Ghost Town - Shiny Toy Guns





Anthrax- Madusa


----------



## spiderqueen

If you feel like dying of laughter, watch this video:






Don't worry, their modern videos aren't as bad as they were in 1987. Here's one from 2006.


----------



## spiderqueen




----------



## spiderqueen

These are songs from "mainstream" rock bands, but I think any of them could easily have been done by a metal band, or at least fit in well enough. Evanescence might even be considered a metal band by some, but others would probably flip out if I called them such. 

Evanescence - _Haunted_






AFI - _Miseria Cantare: The Beginning_ ("You Are Now One of Us") 
Beginning of this song is pretty creepy. 






And my favorite, Thrice - _Under a Killing Moon_ ("Watch the Witches Burn")


----------



## Joey_Munster

*Udo - The Bogeyman*


----------



## spiderqueen

I can't believe we've neglected to post Type O Negative so far.


----------



## spiderqueen

Just wanted to take a moment to say thanks to everyone who has participated in this thread so far. This is the time of year I always begin adding new things to my Halloween playlist, so I'm going back through everything you guys have posted and listening or re-listening to them all to see which ones I need to buy and add to my list. 

Joey, I am loving The Vision Bleak, so thanks so much for introducing me to them. If you remember, I was going through a period of internet downtime when you posted their songs back in June, and I was only skimming the thread at that point; this is the first time I've had the chance to thoroughly listen to everything. And what I've heard so far from TVB (I've listened to other songs of theirs on YouTube since I liked the ones you posted so much)... well, this stuff is _awesome_. I have a feeling I'm going to be running out and buying all their albums soon (well, running to Amazon to buy them; it's not as if I can just go to a store and buy them here in America, most likely).


----------



## Joey_Munster

Glad to help Spiderqueen! when I was hunting metal Halloween songs last year, I came across the Vision Bleak and I was like "AWESOME"!! The perfect Halloween metal band!! (aside from Wednesday 13).

This is not metal in the slightest, but I wish there was a metal version of it. I love this song and think it would be awesome if it were metalized. I would like to hear a real heavy band like Turisas do it, that would be epic!


----------



## spiderqueen

Joey_Munster said:


> I came across the Vision Bleak and I was like "AWESOME"!!


Pretty much my reaction, too. After my last post, I went on Amazon and ordered their most recent album. It only has eight tracks apparently, since I didn't get the version with the bonus disc, but it was super-cheap so that's why I bought it right away. I paid a total of $6.47 for it, shipping included.


----------



## blueczarina

cool thread, i've always liked metal, a variety of genres but mostly goth metal, symphonic, and some industrial sounding stuff. here are a few suggestions pulled from my ipod. i'm going to throw in some not technically metal, but heavier rock ones too. i'm just going through my ipod here looking for vampirey/ Halloween type stuff. sorry for the long post. 

Apocalyptica- Bittersweet





Braindance- Resurrection





Februus- This Is Halloween. i like the Manson one too, but this is another metal version.





Moonspell:
Nocturna




Vampiria, haunted house track meets metal






Powerman 5000- V is for Vampire





The 69 Eyes:
Lost Boys




Brandon Lee




Dance D'Amour





Xandria- Vampire





Ozzy- Mr Crowley





Type O Negative- Black No 1





Ours- Dracula's Bride





Marilyn Manson:
If I Was Your Vampire




I Put A Spell On You





HIM
Serpent Ride





Gary Numan:
heavier industrial type rock
Haunted




Jagged





Sonata Artica- Full Moon, for the werewolves. 





Dimmu Borgir- Gateways, it has this black magic incantation vibe


----------



## spiderqueen

blueczarina - Somehow I missed your post until just now. Thanks for all the additions to the thread... that is quite a list. I didn't listen to them all yet, but will get around to it. 

I was just listening to this and thought it would work pretty well for this thread:


----------



## blueczarina

haha, that's ok, because i'm new here it went into the spam box. it was just added in a little bit ago. 

and i was thinking of Nightwish too when i made my list. i've never been able to get into them though, but they would probably have some Halloween worthy selections.


----------



## Joey_Munster

Love the orchestrations in this one.

Rhapsody of Fire - Reign of Terror





Sonata Arctica - Deathaura (a song about witchcraft)


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions

Anything Rob Zombie is awesome, but especially this White Zombie cover of "I'm your Boogie man":


----------



## Joey_Munster

HalloweeNut Productions said:


> Anything Rob Zombie is awesome, but especially this White Zombie cover of "I'm your Boogie man":


I posted some of Rob Zombies best a few pages back including that one


----------



## Joey_Munster

Van Canto - She's Alive


----------



## theundeadofnight

Black Label Society - Graveyard Disciples

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wfdk5p04m0


----------



## spiderqueen

Rage's _Suite Lingua Mortis _is a 22-minute, 8-part masterpiece featuring an orchestra in addition to the usual metal instruments. Although it is not the spookiest piece of music, the lyrics are about the Grim Reaper coming to take a young child - pretty fitting for Halloween, even if it ends on a far more optimistic note than you'd expect. The part called "Innocent" (the first full-length song within the suite) is the most appropriate, while the following parts' lyrics are too optimistic. Still, I couldn't only post part of it. Someone managed to upload the entire thing on YouTube, and I thought I would share it in this form, because everytime someone uploads it in parts, one of the parts will be deleted before the others. If you have 22 minutes to spare, give it a listen. It's a really good piece of music. 






The quality is horrible, but you can still hear what it sounds like. The album is always there to be bought if you like it and want it in better quality.


----------



## joeys1976

Not the best movie but it's a cool fan video.


----------



## spiderqueen




----------



## skncrwler

i found this doing a search and after every video (that still works) and page i had to say thank you and add a few 













and i know its not metal but i have to hear this every halloween


----------



## spiders&snakes

kprimm said:


> Here ya go, metal and Halloween at it's best.
> 
> YouTube- HALLOWEEN - Trick Or Treat


UNreal....thanx...will use it at my bash soon


----------



## The Metal Madman

*Some Hard Rock & Metal Halloween / Horror related songs for you.*

Here is a bunch for ya.

220 Volt - Halloween
Metalforce - Halloween
Majesty - Halloween
Hysterica - Halloween
King Diamond - Halloween
Avenger - Halloween
Ripper - Halloween
Halloween - Halloween Night
Halloween - Trick Or Treat
Vicious Disorder - Pure Evil (based off the Halloween movies)
Raise Hell - Hellborn (based off the Halloween movies)
Force Of Evil - Vorhees Revenge (Based off the Friday The 13th Movies)
Alice Cooper - He's Back (Based off the Friday The 13th Movies)
Dokken - Dream Warriors (based off the Nightmare On Elm Street movies)
Elm Street - Elm St's Children (based off the Nightmare On Elm Street movies)
Force Of Evil - Cabrini Green (based off the Candyman movies)
Laaz Rockit - Leatherface (based off the Texas Chainsaw Massacre Movies)
Elm Street - Leatherface (based off the Texas Chainsaw Massacre Movies)
Meliah Rage - Bates Motel (based off the Psycho movie)
WASP - Scream Until You Like It (from the Ghoulies II soundtrack)
Master Of Pumpkins - Monster Mash
Count Raven - The Poltergeist
Juggernaut - All Hallows Eve
Nightscape - Haunted Hill
Winters Bane - Haunted House
Vorpal Nomad - Jack O Lantern
Pyramaze - Sleepy Hollow
Pegazus - Headless Horseman
Herazz - Boogeyman
Jester - Tales From The Boogieman
Strana Officina - Boogeyman

Full Albums

Iced Earth - Horror Show
Fastway - Soundtrack for the "Trick Or Treat" movie.
Van Helsings Curse - Oculus Infernum


----------



## Joey_Munster

The Metal Madman said:


> Here is a bunch for ya.
> 
> 220 Volt - Halloween
> Metalforce - Halloween
> Majesty - Halloween
> Hysterica - Halloween
> King Diamond - Halloween
> Avenger - Halloween
> Ripper - Halloween
> Halloween - Halloween Night
> Halloween - Trick Or Treat
> Vicious Disorder - Pure Evil (based off the Halloween movies)
> Raise Hell - Hellborn (based off the Halloween movies)
> Force Of Evil - Vorhees Revenge (Based off the Friday The 13th Movies)
> Alice Cooper - He's Back (Based off the Friday The 13th Movies)
> Dokken - Dream Warriors (based off the Nightmare On Elm Street movies)
> Elm Street - Elm St's Children (based off the Nightmare On Elm Street movies)
> Force Of Evil - Cabrini Green (based off the Candyman movies)
> Laaz Rockit - Leatherface (based off the Texas Chainsaw Massacre Movies)
> Elm Street - Leatherface (based off the Texas Chainsaw Massacre Movies)
> Meliah Rage - Bates Motel (based off the Psycho movie)
> WASP - Scream Until You Like It (from the Ghoulies II soundtrack)
> Master Of Pumpkins - Monster Mash
> Count Raven - The Poltergeist
> Juggernaut - All Hallows Eve
> Nightscape - Haunted Hill
> Winters Bane - Haunted House
> Vorpal Nomad - Jack O Lantern
> Pyramaze - Sleepy Hollow
> Pegazus - Headless Horseman
> Herazz - Boogeyman
> Jester - Tales From The Boogieman
> Strana Officina - Boogeyman
> 
> Full Albums
> 
> Iced Earth - Horror Show
> Fastway - Soundtrack for the "Trick Or Treat" movie.
> Van Helsings Curse - Oculus Infernum


Thanks dude! There's a few in there I haven't heard before. Need to check them out asap.


----------



## The Metal Madman

Welcome. I have more which I will post when I get some time. Cheers!


----------



## spiderqueen

Joey_Munster said:


> Thanks dude! There's a few in there I haven't heard before. Need to check them out asap.


I was going to say this. I especially need to hear the Bates Motel one.


----------



## stormygirl84

Wait a second, we're nine pages into this thread and there's been no mention of Iron Maiden?  Now, I'm not a huge fan of metal (that would be my husband), but I do love me some Iron Maiden. I can't go through the Halloween season without hearing at LEAST "Fear of the Dark."


----------



## Bon666

Let's not forget about some disturbed:


----------



## Joey_Munster

I love this one. "Scaretale" by Nightwish


----------



## Ravenous222

don't know if this one's been posted yet already or not, but Helloween always gets me in the Halloween spirit for some reason.


----------



## scary1215

Slayer- dead skin mask
Slayer- raining blood
Slayer- spirit in black
Slayer- live undead
Metallica- harvester of sorrow
Metallica- master of puppets
Metallica- creeping death
Pantera- walk
Iron maiden- number of the beast
Iron maiden- phantom of the opera
Slipknot- psychosocial
Meshuggah- bleed
Rob zombie- dragula
Rob zombie- superbeast
Acdc- night prowler
Acdc- what's next to the moon
Marylin Manson- beautiful people
ALBUM MENTIONS
Slayer- reign in blood 
Slayer- south of heaven
Slayer- seasons in the abyss
Metallica- ride the lightning 
Pantera- vulgar display of power


----------



## spiderqueen

I would have eventually gotten around to posting Scaretale but thanks for taking care of it for me. I just got Imaginaerum a couple of days ago in preparation for seeing them live in October.


----------



## Joey_Munster

spiderqueen said:


> I would have eventually gotten around to posting Scaretale but thanks for taking care of it for me. I just got Imaginaerum a couple of days ago in preparation for seeing them live in October.


Always happy to help! Enjoy the show!

Here's another one I just found from a Colombian metal band called Vorpal Nomad and the song Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## RattandRoll

Yngwie Malmsteen's "Evil Eye"


----------



## RattandRoll

Yngwie Malmsteen "Voodoo"


----------



## RattandRoll

Dio "Dream Evil"


----------



## spiderqueen

Just bumping this thread so I can post some more music later, when I'm not at work.  
I've been gone so long that this thread has fallen all the way back to page 24! Awful!


----------



## horrorman

I have always associated Lordi with Halloween. This is my favorite but they have more.


----------



## horrorman

Here's one by the German metal band Capricorn. The song is Mr. Voorhees.


----------



## spiderqueen

There is also a song out there called Voorhees' Revenge, but I can't remember who does it now. I'll have to Google it.


----------



## The Metal Madman

spiderqueen said:


> There is also a song out there called Voorhees' Revenge, but I can't remember who does it now. I'll have to Google it.


The band is FORCE OF EVIL. They also do a song "Cabrini Green" (Candyman).


----------



## Abunai

Does someone have a good resource for free download, royalty free dark/black metal instrumental tracks?
I want to put prop and walk-through videos to metal music for posting on YouTube, but don't want to run afoul of any copyright laws.


----------



## spiderqueen

The Metal Madman said:


> The band is FORCE OF EVIL. They also do a song "Cabrini Green" (Candyman).


Yes, that's it! Thanks. 



Abunai said:


> Does someone have a good resource for free download, royalty free dark/black metal instrumental tracks?
> I want to put prop and walk-through videos to metal music for posting on YouTube, but don't want to run afoul of any copyright laws.


Not really... I do have one song on my computer which was a free download from an unknown artist (I think it's an entirely digital song) called Anatomy of a Pit Droid, ha ha. It's more of an industrial sounding song, but it's pretty cool. Pretty much the only free download I know of, and I got it off of MySpace years ago. Oh, I also have several songs from a digital artist called Skaven, and some of them are a bit on the heavier rock side.


----------



## Ohthehorror31

Hello fellow metalheads! Love the idea of this thread! It might take me some time to get through all these songs but I love to discover new metal especially on the topic of Halloween. Anywho, thought I would contribute. 

Mayhem Freezing Moon lyrics: http://youtu.be/kfASnE4t7MA

MAYHEM - De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas (W/ Lyrics): http://youtu.be/y4w-2qmXiYo

Satyricon - Black Crow On A Tombstone: http://youtu.be/Gh845ZUZzHI

Anything Type O Negative related always gets me pumped for Halloween! One of my favorite bands as well. 
All Hallows Eve By Type O Negative (Lyrics): http://youtu.be/EV2WmIQp2L4

Cool haunted house concept for this video from Arsis.
Arsis - "Carve My Cross" [OFFICIAL VIDEO] (Scion …: http://youtu.be/c66W3A8QEhQ

Ghost B.C - Elizabeth: http://youtu.be/fmxeB5H3IMk


----------



## spiderqueen

Welcome aboard, Ohthehorror31! I see you are from Arizona too.  I will be moving back there soon.


----------



## Ohthehorror31

Thanks for the greeting, nice to hear from a native of AZ! You'll be glad to know weather here is splendid. Not looking forward to the triple digits in the coming months, but great weather non the less to welcome you back


----------



## spiderqueen

It will be a few months before I move back, so I'll be moving at the hottest possible time.  But I don't care, I can't wait to be back!


----------



## Ohthehorror31

Yup, that is a accurate description.


----------



## spiderqueen

So I just discovered this guy a couple of nights ago and it was instant love. The "band" is named after him... it's like a kicka** symphonic metal band but instead of having lead vocals, they have a lead violinist. It's amazing and epic and I couldn't help but rush to Facebook to share the link to this song, with the caption "THIS. IS. AWESOME." 

And even though it's instrumental, it's good for Halloween because of the vampire theme. 






I looked up some of his other works and really like the video for "ViolMachine" as well.


----------



## JohnyCold

I think that MM's music is quite good. If you know what I mean


----------



## Abunai

spiderqueen said:


> I looked up some of his other works and really like the video for "ViolMachine" as well.


Yeah. That is a good one. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

This particular remix has become my all time favorite Halloween song. It's been De-metalfied a bit, but I think it rocks a little harder this way.

Alice Cooper/Deadmau5 - Keeping Halloween Alive/Fear Remix


----------



## Frances Gloria

Halloween games are my favorite to play but big confusion about Monster High videos and Halloween video songs..any one have so please share with me,,,


----------



## Greenmanmatt




----------



## spiderqueen

What's up, metalheads! 

I've been obsessed with Blutengel and their singer Chris Pohl lately. 

This song is not very Halloween-related lyrically, but the video? Holy crap. I can't stop watching it. But be warned, this is _*NOT*_ safe for work, not good for children, and *don't* watch it if you are faint of heart, get queasy at the sight of lots of blood, don't want to see borderline nudity, or have a problem with freaky/kinky people/fetishes. Otherwise, watch it to your heart's content! Especially if you're a woman and you're into freaky charismatic goth vampire guys. It's, uh, kinda erotic and amazing. (My freak is probably showing, but whatever.) 

It's also much more goth/darkwave than metal, but one of my favorite songs of the moment and definitely my favorite music video.


----------

